# Montana results



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Any news from Billings? 
cindy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

All I have is the Qual results...

1st - #23 Elk Run Sundance / o-David Kiehn h-Don Remien
2nd - #22 Armagh's Irish Roisin / o-Tom Hemingway h-Don Remien
3rd - #7 Millforge on a Roll / o-Joe Augustyn h-Karl Kunzer/Rob Erhardt
4th - #10 Picabo's Magic Marker / o-Robin Christensen h-Don Remein
RJ - # 6 Home Boy / o/h-Armand Fangsrud
JAMs #1-Ryco's Mile Marker / o-Marilyn & Bob Dahlheim h-Eric Fangsrud
#13-Shadow's Whiteshoes / o-Cyndi Gunzer h-Karl Gunzer/Rob Erhardt
#35-Dorr Creek's Texas Belle / o-Ronnie Duhon h-Karl Gunzer/Rob Erhardt


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

All I heard was from Open Friday night...both FC/AFC Prime and the Harris's wonderful young yellow, Tui, were out  
________
Ts100


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, a 38 dog Qual and they only gave placements and 3 jams?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Just got the Derby results...

1st - #15 Freeridin Maserati / o/h-Ted Shih 
2nd - #13 Moonstones Libby's Legacy / o/h-Bill & Sarah McKnight 
3rd - #11 Watermarks Shadow Dancer / o-Mary Tatum h-Karl Kunzer 
4th - #14 Black Blizzard Thunder Struck / o/h-Mike Heard 
RJ - #9 Waterdogs Wingman JH / o/h-Russ Lain 
JAMs #2 Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn / o/h-Tony Allen 
#8 Premier's RSK Powerstroke / o-Scott Anthony h-Bill Hillmann 
#12 Sorol's Eminemazing / o-Paul Neiss h-Sonya Hutchason
#20 Just One of the Rat Pack / o/h-Kerri Payne or John Payne
#21 Jazztime Northern Exposure / o/h-Larry & Anna Calvert
#22 Fargo's Cash Deposit / o-Chris & Dan Willett h-Don Remien
#24 Sorol's Beaudacious / o-Kevin Randall h-Chuck Hutchason


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Teds Maserati is running well. Nice job


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*ICE Congrats on the Derby RJ*

Russ and Waterdog's Wingman "ICE",
Congratulations on the Derby RJam!!!  Lexxy sends her... "Way to go, son"!!! Still time to make the list. 
Take care,
Louann


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Derby Info*

Sheril,
Thanks for the info and congrats on your jam, as well. Trace is a great looking dog.....thanks for the pictures.
We'll be in touch,
Louann


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Russ congratulations, I see that you were at the helm this weekend.
Good job.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Louann... Thanks... and you're welcome!  Yes, we'll definitely be in touch!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard that FC Watermark's Mardi Gras, handled by Karl Gunzer, owned by Mary Tatum took 2nd in the Open.

Congratulations to Karl and Mary, also to Karl and Rob on their Qual 3rd, Derby 3rd and numerous Jams. Congratulations also to Tony and Sheril on their Derby Jam, and a big congrats to Russ Lain on his Derby RJ on Ice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats to Russ on Ice's Derby RJ! There's a lot to be said for consistency. Go get 'em next weekend!

-Kristie


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

An additional Derby JAM to that new Derby list dog, Fat Tire's Prime Cut, o/h Wayne Jensen.
An Open JAM to FC/AFC Tangata Manu, o: Brad and Diane Clow, h: Kenny Trott.
Am 4th the Black Majic Woody Too, o/h DeWitt Boice.
And (drum roll please) an Am WIN for FC/AFC Prime, o/h Barb Howard, to qualify him for the National Am later this month!!!!
________
Men'S Health Forums


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

SusanF said:


> And (drum roll please) an Am WIN for FC/AFC Prime, o/h Barb Howard, to qualify him for the National Am later this month!!!!



Congratulations Barb and Prime, that is a pair that deserve to go to Nationals!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo! Congrats to Barb Howard and Prime!! 

Sheril & Tony Allen


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> SusanF said:
> 
> 
> > And (drum roll please) an Am WIN for FC/AFC Prime, o/h Barb Howard, to qualify him for the National Am later this month!!!!
> ...


Ditto! And Congrats!!! Way to go Team Prime! 

FOM


----------

